# Keeping the flex in right knee (Top of Backswing)



## One Planer (Jan 29, 2016)

This is something I've always struggled with.

I've always allowed my trail leg to straighten a little too much at the top of the back swing below is an image of a typical position I find myself in:




After addressing this in my last lesson, I'm holding a little more flex at the top. There is a slight difference after a week:




Any pointers that will help me hold a little more flex would be appreciated :thup:


----------



## Region3 (Jan 29, 2016)

Me too. I think it's sorted then I film myself and it isn't.

Being used to the leg straightening a little too much, I have to feel like I'm virtually sitting down in the backswing to stop it.

When you try it you'll feel there's no way this can be right, but film it and a pound to a penny it won't look anything like it feels.

You want to feel some tension in the right leg too, not be too relaxed. When I get it right I feel it pull in the inside of my right thigh.
It also helps to make sure you feel that your weight stays on the inside of your right foot. Your right hip does not want to move away from the target.

Another thought to try is that you have a tennis ball in your right pocket and you want to squeeze it in the crease at the top of your leg on the backswing.

Not particularly technical or maybe not correct, but I have worked on this quite a bit over the last 6 months and the above is what I feel has had the most success for me.


----------



## the_coach (Jan 29, 2016)

trail leg lockout can easily impair sound golf swing functionality

 a trail leg that straightens some may not be an issue to a functional golf swing

as  a function of hip rotation within the swing motion (hip bone connected  to .... etc) for the hips (pelvic region) to rotate - so back behind  right glute traveling/rotating towards target - the trail leg has to  straighten out some for the trail hip to rotate back out of the way to  leave 'space' for the downswing arms/club to travel through, also helps  in preventing OTT and EE on the ways back to the ball

couple  things not wanted is the trail leg 'locking out like a ramrod' for most  folks this will cause problems with shot outcomes or also weight mass  moving laterally onto the outside of the trail foot - sway

one  thing that can help folks who may have issues is first finding out if  possible through screening are there weaknesses in the hip flexors,  hams, glutes, ankles - not all folks able to go for screening or really  want to - but also there's the diy option by looking to find the  movement tests on the tpi website

other ways to get a great  insight into these kinda issues is having a lesson on a pressure mat or  force plates - these getting far more common now - finding how the  weight pressure works, the cop trace, is key to good rotation through  the swing motion - good rotation with weight pressure - meaning into the  ground - not weight mass shift laterally is key to how the hip section  rotates which is again key what happens to the legs, so trail leg, trail  knee in the backswing 

something that will cause the trail leg  to over-straighten/lockout and impair 'hip rotation' during the  takeback/backswing is if the body weight tips to the toes on the lead  leg with some knee pop out and the upper body leans in forwards towards  the ball and also loses height will cause the trail hip to move a ways  too high curbing hip rotation so the only ways to get further movement  to the body turn is for the trail leg to straighten and lock out this  often accompanied with an arms and club 'lift' to the top

discovering  the weight pressure trace - how it's mostly about downward pressure  into the ground not active left to right weight (mass) shift, is often  times a real eye opener for folks as this then allows the hips (so the  upper body) to rotate with good function and pelvic tilt so the trail  leg won't then lock out

good exercise at home with an iron, cross  arms with shaft across upper chest get into decent 6i posture, so good  spine, pelvic angles, stance width etc, slight flex at the knees so the  thighs, glutes feel engaged - a good athletic posture
now drop the  lead foot back to the trail heel and lead foot up on the toes - so the  weight is on the trail leg, lead leg foot on toes just for balance alone

keeping  in posture rotate to a 'top position' so the handle reaches (or nearly  reaches) where the ball position would be, but make sure the shoulder  turn isn't flat so the handle say would point to a spot some few feet  the opposite side to the ball/target line not towards the horizon 

go slow real - easy to lose balance or fall - persevere, should find being more aware of how the hip _rotates back glute to target direction_ feeling the turn more into the hip socket so the trail pelvic angle does 'lift out' 
should  also be aware of weight pressure into the ground through the inside of  the trail foot and intense pressure through the inside of the thigh and  leg which if done the exercise well the leg won't have locked out

best  repeating in weekly practice for some time just doing it small bunch of  times in one session only not going to help - then to balance out the  legs so as not to strengthen one side only repeat on lead leg trail  trail foot back up on toes

if feeling real adventurous do first  exercise supported by the trail leg only with lead foot completely off  the ground this will also highlight any instability in the ankle -  health warning proceed with care


----------



## One Planer (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you both for the replies.

Excellent information in both :thup:

I don't think the issue is one of flexibility as despite my bulk, I'm pretty flexible. 

I guess it's a case of breaking a habit that I've always had.


----------



## Nashy (Jan 30, 2016)

I have always found that pretending there's a beach ball between your knees when you make a swing is a good exercise, also as a result if you did straighten you back leg the ball would fall. Michelle Wie is a good one to look at for this for a mental picture.


----------

